
The Anti-Trump Protests in LA Were Larger Than We Thought - mtgentry
http://www.designbynumbers.io/trump-protests/
======
danielvf
Nice work estimating for yourself.

Did you try manually counting a strip of the street and then comparing it to
your density estimate?

~~~
mtgentry
I did not, good idea!

------
deavmi
They should stop protesting. It was a democratic vote.

~~~
mtgentry
I think more than anything it was just to voice ppl's emotions.

